# Xtreme rc cars mag.



## ROLLING RC (May 10, 2007)

Does anybody know what is up with mag. There phones are not working they have stoped sending out there mag. to me I still have a year left can anybody shine some light on this thanks.


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

they are done. this thread has info about it and has an email of who to contact about refunds. 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/chat-lounge/587743-xtreme-rc-cars-magazine-discontinued.html


----------



## ROLLING RC (May 10, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks from me also, I sent in a check in oct, which they cashed and I've not been able to contact any one......:dude:


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

reggie's dad said:


> Thanks from me also, I sent in a check in oct, which they cashed and I've not been able to contact any one......:dude:


that sucks, i just did a one year subscription to Car acion i pretty sure they not going anywhere, hope u can get ur cash back!!!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

If they are cashing checks and they are out of business first its illegal,second it sucks but theres nothing you can do about it.It probably be a big waste of time to try to hunt down your money that they so nicely stole from consumers.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I know when R/C Car went under R/C Car Action took over the remainder of subscriptions so maybe Xtreme will do something like that? Glad I let my sub lapse awhile ago to Xtreme I guess. After they took the two page segment on oval racing out of the mag I let it go.........


----------



## rybred33 (Jan 10, 2007)

reggie's dad said:


> Thanks from me also, I sent in a check in oct, which they cashed and I've not been able to contact any one......:dude:


Yeah I also bought a subscription online in October, but thankfully I disputed the charge with my cc co. and got my money back. Busters...


----------

